# Code Red Doe Estrous Opinions



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought some as well. Its 4.99$ a bottle as compared to code blue,(makes code red) at 34.99$ a bottle!! So guess its a long shot let ya know if I do any good with it.


----------



## Bowhuck (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used Code Blue in the past $12 for 1 oz and Tinks 69. This year I bought the Code Red. It does not smell the same as the Cody Blue or Tinks. I have used it for the last few times out. I see ALOT of does and they dont seem to pay attention to it. There is alot of rubs and scrapes in the area but I have not seen any bucks so I cant really say how well it works yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*I contacted Code Blue*

and asked what the difference is between the two. Here is the reply.


The Code Blue Scents are one deer to one bottle. The Code Red Scents are a blended urine.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I bought some Code Red today and will get a chance to use it on Fri and Sat. I hope it works!


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Gander had it on sale for $9.99 for three bottles today.


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

I used some last saturday in PA. Used it as a scent drag nd put it 20 yards into the field infront of me. Had a 4pt come out of corner of filed, follow the trail right past me, and stuck his fave onto the code red filled pad. Literally was licking it, grunting, and rubbing his face in it. Seems to work. Why not, it still is urine, just more doe in a bottle


----------



## bambihunter32 (Aug 11, 2009)

PennArcher88 said:


> I used some last saturday in PA. Used it as a scent drag nd put it 20 yards into the field infront of me. Had a 4pt come out of corner of filed, follow the trail right past me, and stuck his fave onto the code red filled pad. Literally was licking it, grunting, and rubbing his face in it. Seems to work. Why not, it still is urine, just more doe in a bottle


That leaves me very optimistic. It is by far the cheapest estrous I could find. Does anybody have any opinions on using a mixed estrous vs. an estrous from a single doe?


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I had a 6pt get down wind of it today but he was so unsure of it he wouldnt commit to walking to it.I have used it 2 times now.I also have it with a spray cap on it and have been misting it into the air every 45min to and Hour.No kill over it but we shall see.At 4.99 a bottle I use it up and try somethin else.


----------



## Bowhuck (Aug 14, 2009)

Used the Code Red today. Had a doe and a doe fawn and buck fawn come in. They never paid any attention to the scent bombs. I then had a 6 pntr and then a 8 pntr come in an hour apart of each other. Both came in grunting with their noses 6 inches from the ground. They got to the point of the Code Red blowing toward them. Both bucks made a wide circle around the scent bomb and left the area.

I have used Code Blue $12 bottle the past few years and had buck come right in to it. From what I have seen I dont have any faith with the Code Red.


----------



## nycbowhuntr (Jul 25, 2009)

had the code red three pack used a drag with estrous and buck urine then hung it from a tree i was hunting had an 8 walk from the opposite direction and keep walking went right past where i had the drag hanging and didnt even sniff it. I dunno y but even where i poured it on my drag along a road that deer use frequently not one buck stop to sniff and walked right past it. Maybe i did somehting wrong but i think the tinks or trails end works better. IMO


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion after 7 sits with code red on drag and sent bombs that it sucks..Talking to other hunters,deer are very responsive to scents right now and I havent saw a deer remotely act like it was interested.Im gonna pour out the other bottle in a scrape and see and put a camera on it and see what happens.Gonna find me some Trophy Blend (Herd stick and Estrous Stick) then the action should get better !!! CODE RED :thumbs_do


----------

